# Buckboard Bacon, Smoked



## peculiarmike (Aug 17, 2007)

It's been HOT. Average 100, or more. Have not really been inclined to fire up a smoker.
But I've had Buckboard Bacon curing. It says to cure it a_ minimum_ of 10 days. Mine went 16 days because of the heat and me not wanting to fire up.
Anyhow, I decided to do a night smoke and gitRdone. Fired up the GOSM 3005C charcoal smoker because I like the added flavor of lump charcoal, time was 8:00 PM. 
The GOSM 3005C amazed me. I started with about a third of a chimney of Best Choice lump because the instructions say to put the bacon on and heat the smoker to 150Â°, go 45 minutes with no smoke, then bring the smoker up to 200Â° and smoke on. I closed the lower vents to about 3/8" and opened the top to about 1 1/2" and it was perfect. Put the bacon in and did the 45 minutes, then added 2 chunks of hickory and another full chimney of lit lump. Opened the bottom vents to 3/4". It came up to 205Â°, then settled at 194Â° and stayed there. Nice thin blue. It cruised right along and the GrillAlert remote thermometer told me it was done (140Â° internal temp.) at 1:15 AM.
I pulled the fire pan out and left the bacon in the smoker to cool down for an hour per instructions. Ambient temp. was still 88Â°! Got it off the smoker at 2:45 AM. I put it in the fridge and crashed. Not a kid anymore!
Next afternoon I sliced it and divided the slices into portions, vac sealed all except one pile with the FoodSaver. As an experiment I put 2 tablespoons of pure maple syrup in one of the bags. We'll see how that is.
The pile I didn't seal I fried up with some eggs and toast with our homemade applebutter - MOST FINE!
I highly recommend the Buckboard Bacon Cure and will be making more. I'm thinking some of the bacon in BBQ beans would work. I have a package of ends left from slicing, chop them up and, mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## brennan (Aug 17, 2007)

wow that looks awesome...now, what exactly is the difference between buckboard bacon and regular bacon?  I'd love to cure some of my own one of these days.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 17, 2007)

That's some excellent work Mike. Yet another fine display of quality smokemanship. Thanks for sharing. I keep saying I'm gonna do some one of these days... I gotta get some going.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 17, 2007)

It is not the same as what you buy. Closer to ham after it is cured. You need to try it, it is fairly simple, mostly takes time. Use a pork butt. You might find the cure in a store, though I doubt it. I had to order from the Hi Mountain website, shipping costs more than the cure. Here is their site -

http://www.himtnjerky.com/

Go for it!


----------



## payson (Aug 17, 2007)

The main difference is the recommended cut of meat. Buckboard bacon traditionally calls for a boston butt whereas traditional bacon would use a pork belly. The stuff is phenomenal. It's replaced regular bacon in my house. leaner and every bit as tasty.


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike, nice touch with the cutting board!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks awesome.  Bet you won't ever buy store bought bacon again.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

I Love that little piggie cutting board!

Great Bacon too!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike ,great job on the buckboard ,it really is very good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...


it is also excellent on pork belly ,pork tenderloin and bnls porkloins ....

anyone who loves ham or bacon give this a go ,as Mike says it is straight forward and easy


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on a job well done. That looks simply awesome.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like a success Mike. I can't remember if I mentioned it to ya or not, but make 3 or 4 thick slices next time and grill them. It's a pretty neat little treat.


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks real good.

I bet you could make some great Pig Candy with that stuff... uuuhhmmmm.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 20, 2007)

I have given that a good bit of thought. I think it might happen soon!


----------



## chesapeakeredneck (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there a recipe or brine that wont make the bacon heavy on salt. i tried alot of processed rubs and tender quicks, but the salt is terrible. Bad ticker, not supposed to have salt. How about sharing the apple butter recipie. Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice looking bacons there Mike. I got a question though ... Does Buckboard bacon taste like bacon or ham like Canadian bacon?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Debi ...I find it to be a cross between them both...sliced thinner it's more like bacon and thicker it's more like ham...very good and worth doin,IMHO.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll have to try it one of these days. It looks very tasty!


----------



## welderman1 (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks soo good !!! gotta start doing some more research and try one of those.


----------



## racingstudebakers (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful lookin' bacon Mike! Man-o-man I love the stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I dunno about the rest of you guys, but when I do fatties I wrap 'em in sliced bacon. Now, I KNOW you're not gonna believe me, but after I tasted that juicy, tender bacon that was around the fattie, I'd rather eat the danged bacon! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 I like it soooo much, I've been smokin' up a few pounds of regular, ol' bacon. I vacuum pack it, what a treat! I put bacon on EVERYthing now! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just slap a few slices on a toasted, big, fat homegrown tomato sandwich, then slather it up with mayo....... Pure Heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Uh oh... Can't remember, is bacon good cholesterol or bad cholesterol? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 )


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

The recipe makes a 30 gallon kettle full, takes us 2 days to get it made. Made 121 pints and 8 quarts last fall. If you are interested PM me.

BB Bacon Cure is salty. You wash the meat well after curing to remove as much cure as possible, but it is still a bit salty.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

Order the BB Bacon Cure from Hi Moutain Jerky, the instructions are inside with enough cure to do 25 lbs. It is easy, just involves time.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 17, 2007)

It's been HOT. Average 100, or more. Have not really been inclined to fire up a smoker.
But I've had Buckboard Bacon curing. It says to cure it a_ minimum_ of 10 days. Mine went 16 days because of the heat and me not wanting to fire up.
Anyhow, I decided to do a night smoke and gitRdone. Fired up the GOSM 3005C charcoal smoker because I like the added flavor of lump charcoal, time was 8:00 PM. 
The GOSM 3005C amazed me. I started with about a third of a chimney of Best Choice lump because the instructions say to put the bacon on and heat the smoker to 150Â°, go 45 minutes with no smoke, then bring the smoker up to 200Â° and smoke on. I closed the lower vents to about 3/8" and opened the top to about 1 1/2" and it was perfect. Put the bacon in and did the 45 minutes, then added 2 chunks of hickory and another full chimney of lit lump. Opened the bottom vents to 3/4". It came up to 205Â°, then settled at 194Â° and stayed there. Nice thin blue. It cruised right along and the GrillAlert remote thermometer told me it was done (140Â° internal temp.) at 1:15 AM.
I pulled the fire pan out and left the bacon in the smoker to cool down for an hour per instructions. Ambient temp. was still 88Â°! Got it off the smoker at 2:45 AM. I put it in the fridge and crashed. Not a kid anymore!
Next afternoon I sliced it and divided the slices into portions, vac sealed all except one pile with the FoodSaver. As an experiment I put 2 tablespoons of pure maple syrup in one of the bags. We'll see how that is.
The pile I didn't seal I fried up with some eggs and toast with our homemade applebutter - MOST FINE!
I highly recommend the Buckboard Bacon Cure and will be making more. I'm thinking some of the bacon in BBQ beans would work. I have a package of ends left from slicing, chop them up and, mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## brennan (Aug 17, 2007)

wow that looks awesome...now, what exactly is the difference between buckboard bacon and regular bacon?  I'd love to cure some of my own one of these days.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 17, 2007)

That's some excellent work Mike. Yet another fine display of quality smokemanship. Thanks for sharing. I keep saying I'm gonna do some one of these days... I gotta get some going.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 17, 2007)

It is not the same as what you buy. Closer to ham after it is cured. You need to try it, it is fairly simple, mostly takes time. Use a pork butt. You might find the cure in a store, though I doubt it. I had to order from the Hi Mountain website, shipping costs more than the cure. Here is their site -

http://www.himtnjerky.com/

Go for it!


----------



## payson (Aug 17, 2007)

The main difference is the recommended cut of meat. Buckboard bacon traditionally calls for a boston butt whereas traditional bacon would use a pork belly. The stuff is phenomenal. It's replaced regular bacon in my house. leaner and every bit as tasty.


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike, nice touch with the cutting board!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks awesome.  Bet you won't ever buy store bought bacon again.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

I Love that little piggie cutting board!

Great Bacon too!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike ,great job on the buckboard ,it really is very good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...


it is also excellent on pork belly ,pork tenderloin and bnls porkloins ....

anyone who loves ham or bacon give this a go ,as Mike says it is straight forward and easy


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats on a job well done. That looks simply awesome.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks like a success Mike. I can't remember if I mentioned it to ya or not, but make 3 or 4 thick slices next time and grill them. It's a pretty neat little treat.


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks real good.

I bet you could make some great Pig Candy with that stuff... uuuhhmmmm.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 20, 2007)

I have given that a good bit of thought. I think it might happen soon!


----------



## chesapeakeredneck (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there a recipe or brine that wont make the bacon heavy on salt. i tried alot of processed rubs and tender quicks, but the salt is terrible. Bad ticker, not supposed to have salt. How about sharing the apple butter recipie. Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice looking bacons there Mike. I got a question though ... Does Buckboard bacon taste like bacon or ham like Canadian bacon?


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 22, 2007)

Debi ...I find it to be a cross between them both...sliced thinner it's more like bacon and thicker it's more like ham...very good and worth doin,IMHO.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll have to try it one of these days. It looks very tasty!


----------



## welderman1 (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks soo good !!! gotta start doing some more research and try one of those.


----------



## racingstudebakers (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful lookin' bacon Mike! Man-o-man I love the stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I dunno about the rest of you guys, but when I do fatties I wrap 'em in sliced bacon. Now, I KNOW you're not gonna believe me, but after I tasted that juicy, tender bacon that was around the fattie, I'd rather eat the danged bacon! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 I like it soooo much, I've been smokin' up a few pounds of regular, ol' bacon. I vacuum pack it, what a treat! I put bacon on EVERYthing now! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just slap a few slices on a toasted, big, fat homegrown tomato sandwich, then slather it up with mayo....... Pure Heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Uh oh... Can't remember, is bacon good cholesterol or bad cholesterol? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 )


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

The recipe makes a 30 gallon kettle full, takes us 2 days to get it made. Made 121 pints and 8 quarts last fall. If you are interested PM me.

BB Bacon Cure is salty. You wash the meat well after curing to remove as much cure as possible, but it is still a bit salty.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 22, 2007)

Order the BB Bacon Cure from Hi Moutain Jerky, the instructions are inside with enough cure to do 25 lbs. It is easy, just involves time.


----------

